# Boot Camp Mac Erreur



## HorionM (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous , j'espère que vous allez bien. 
j'ai un problème avec Boot Camp sur Mac. j'ai lancé Boot Camp, la première phase marche jusqu'a ce qu'il redémarre mon ordinateur. Là il me demande de choisir en quel langue je veux le système et me demande quel version de windows 10 je veux puis me prépare tous les fichiers windows mais une erreur s'affiche a ce moment je site "windows ne peut pas localiser le disque et la partition spécifiés dans le paramètre <ImageInstall> du fichier de réponse sans assistance. Vérifiez que le paramètre fait reference a une partition valide et redémarrez l installation.
Je ne comprends le message d'erreur et d'ou vient il
si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider Help
merci d'avance
Cordialement 
Dribould


----------

